# probléme clavier ibook g4



## markeing (1 Novembre 2006)

j'ai vérsé du café sur le clavier de mon ibook ey depuis plusieurs touches ne fonctionnent plus.
merci de vos suggestions et solutions:love:


----------



## macinside (1 Novembre 2006)

suggestion a cours termes : une tentative de nettoyage du clavier et suggestion a long termes => remplacement du clavier


----------



## pascalformac (1 Novembre 2006)

bonjour et bienvenue

C'est un accident  classique
 ( eau th&#233;  caf&#233; etc)

Et les cons&#233;quences peuvent etre emb&#234;tantes comme mineures et corrigibles ( pas de r&#232;gles , ca d&#233;pend des cas)

il y a plusieurs fils pr&#233;cisement sur ce genre d'incidents 
la d&#233;marche est toujours la m&#234;me 
faut s&#233;cher et nettoyer le plus t&#244;t possible

exemple entre autres l&#224;
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=99563
autres id&#233;es l&#224;
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=123262

et l&#224; je t'en ai mis que 2 fils donnant des(bonnes)  pistes; parmi d'autres


----------

